# Rack and Pinion 300ZX help!



## Pauvlos (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a 300ZX 1989 Twin Turbo 4wheel steering

the rear Rack and pinion is leaking badly, I phoned almost every auto parts supplier (used) they do not have it. they have only the front end rack&pinion 

Nissan can get it from Japan for about $1400 their part number for it 5511031P01.

I do not want to pay $1400 

is there any solution or any idea where I can find this part!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Is the rack and pinion damaged or are the seals bad? If the seals are bad then just replace them.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I do recall there was also an aftermarket kit which eliminated the rear steer system. I don't know if it is still available. According to what I read years ago, this kit did not affect driveability in the slightest. The only place you might notice a difference is on a race track. Might be something you might want to look into.


----------

